# Free Software Compulsory in India!



## Dark Star (Sep 19, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/files/3422_2ucne/tuxlt4.png Free software in India is from now on mandatory for IT practicals of SSLC (Secondary School Leaving Certificate) examination planned for March 2008.

Orders making free software compulsory have been issued by the Director of Public Instruction (DPI), considering Linux Operating System should be used
for IT education in 8th, 9th, and 10th standards. The DPI will also start various programs to popularize the free software. Until last year, schools had to choose between free software and the Windows operating system.

For the 10th standard, fully Linux-based text books have been prepared, while for the 8th and 9th standard more books have been provided. These books were prepared by SCERT (State Council Educational Research and Training) and Free Software Foundation of India under the guidance of IT@school project.

Introductory lectures will be delivered in school assemblies across the country on Monday, and after them a pledge will follow. Outlines for the lectures and pledge circulate in schools. The DPI has started organizing competitions for the students mainly in the digital art area.

A digital painting competition for students of 8th standard will be conducted using the applications TUX paint, XPaint and GIMP, with the subject "My school and surrounding" , and a presentation contest will be held for the students of 9th and 10th standard with the topic "IT and its benefits to the common man", using Open Office Impress. Both competitions will have a duration of one hour and a half.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2146/Free-Software-Compulsory-in-India-2.png​
The prize winning paintings will be compiled at the State level and then uploaded on the website The official web site of the Department of General Education , Government of Kerala.

The situation is at least ironic: by making compulsory the use of software that should be free, the government is annulling the students’ freedom of choice; still, at the same time, the measure (namely using free, open source software) also means a lot of money will be saved by these schools.

Sources : - SCERT KERALA  | official website of general education
 LinuxWorld | Free software wins support among communists in India

Behold the horde of Open Source approaches


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes its about time it was made compulsory to learn. People kick up such a fuss about even trying to use linux, let alone migrating.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

kerala is taking some really bold steps!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm I do not agree with the move. I think that true freedom does not lie with any OS rather with the choice of the person who wants to use it. So Freedom is not all about using linux, its about my choice. I want to use X software and I would use it, who is the govt to force that no you should only learn Linux and not even touch windows or OS X


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

thing is windows has forcefully dominated the scene. and ppl will shy to use anything. they are not ready to even learn new things. so i believe this move is correct. once the person gets familiar wid all things, he then has choice. that shud be the time when he get to choose. unless the monopoly is forcefuly countered the end user has no choice!! how may first timers do you know wud try out OSS by themselves? none, at least as to what i haf seen. so a forceful intro to the OSS is necessary at this level so that they become capable to choosing something at a later stage (mebbe at the professional level)


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2007)

So if only for kerala???
it will be fun seeing my teachers who once said linux is cr@p & FLOSS does'nt occur in real life, as nothing comes for free.


 now at least my joniors will get away from learning visual basic & stupid dos


Still in college too i don't have anything relating to linux however we will be taught unix in 3rd year


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 20, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Hmm I do not agree with the move. I think that true freedom does not lie with any OS rather with the choice of the person who wants to use it. So Freedom is not all about using linux, its about my choice.........



So are you going to ask students to CHOOSE? Then you would also have to provide them Apple, Sun Solaris and other OSes which might feel left out. The idea is to tell people that there is a REAL FREE ALTERNATIVE to stealing a propriety OS. I can't see what's wrong in that kind of education. Forcing everyone to learn Windows (that too on illegal systems) is ok I guess, is it?


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 20, 2007)

Common ppl are slave of habit, if somebody ask to do anything out of his paradigm they denied to do the same. When forcefully applied to do the same, they will do  and subsequently they will be slave of the new paradigm. Here also if every state govt introduce  OSS  as kerela Govt doing, Time  will come , when we all are slave of OSS. Because there is no need to purchase costly software which Microsoft developing. Also software piracy will be reduced. 
In my case just for learning purpose I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 and Kubuntu 7.04 in my pc, ist time I found it very difficult to use, then with the help of forum members, now I am a parmanent user of Kubuntu 7.04. Also I have installed Kubuntu 7.04 in one of my friends PC. He is also satisfied with the OS.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 20, 2007)

> thing is windows has forcefully dominated the scene. and ppl will shy to use anything.



This is what the govt wants to do with linux now, So you get out of MS monopoly and get in a govt monopoly, from the frying pan to the burning stove.



> so i believe this move is correct. once the person gets familiar wid all things, he then has choice.





> The idea is to tell people that there is a REAL FREE ALTERNATIVE to stealing a propriety OS.



Alternative to what, since the people wud only be taught linux, what does it mean, that Linux is the OS, the only OS, In such a case all of it comes full circle. 


> how may first timers do you know wud try out OSS by themselves? none, at least as to what i haf seen. so a forceful intro to the OSS is necessary at this level so that they become capable to choosing something at a later stage (mebbe at the professional level)



That is  a misconception, there are people who want to go legit and can go an extra mile for it as well. But you can not force them to take stands.



> So are you going to ask students to CHOOSE?


Exactly and this is what the movement of freedom is all about, is it not.



> Forcing everyone to learn Windows (that too on illegal systems) is ok I guess, is it?



No because that would be the same story with different characters. And why do you think like a Sith Lord, If I am not with you, does not mean I am against you



> unless the monopoly is forcefuly countered the end user has no choice!!



If you use force to defeat force, what is the difference between you and the first person

Take  a simple example, The students should given a hands on experience on all OSs for some time say 3 months/OS and they should be allowed to make the choice.

If we can allow a person who has just passed class 10, to choose between Science, Commerce and Arts, what is the big problem with choice of OS.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 20, 2007)

just a simple note. When you say linux in schools, are you aware that the teachers install a server on some system and the students are supposed to telnet and use command line tools. If that is what the students think linux is all about, I don't see it serving any useful purpose. I seldom see any of the students having ever heard about ubuntu and such.

What do you think?


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 20, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> now at least my joniors will get away from learning visual basic & stupid dos


And the arch stupid Turbo C++ compiler as well.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 20, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> just a simple note. When you say linux in schools, are you aware that the teachers install a server on some system and the students are supposed to telnet and use command line tools. If that is what the students think linux is all about, I don't see it serving any useful purpose. I seldom see any of the students having ever heard about ubuntu and such.
> 
> What do you think?



Yep, I went to give some personality development sessions for the students in an institute, where RHCE is being taught, its an exam center as well. I was there for like 10- 15 days, during my stay I asked students who Linus Torvalds was, they were blank, I asked who was stallman, they were blank, I asked what is bery they were blank, I asked what is an RPM they were blank, I asked wat is kernel panic, they were blank.

I asked wat is ls, they said its a command to list the content of a directory!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 20, 2007)

sad. Linux is supposed to be fun.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

the idea is to give students an insight into OSS/alternatives. almost all the cases i know haf refused to voluntarily get into OSS and use alternatives. their simple reasoning is this: arey yaar, why shud i spend time knowing about another OS when windows is there. i'll just make a copy of the installation CD from my fren!

if students are made to learn about OSS/alternatives from their school dayz then they won't give the kinda reply mentioned above when they become old enuff to choose.

take the case of my engineering colg. i'm from the electronics branch. 2 of us (the other being from the comp. science branch) organised a workshop on OSS/Linux/alternatives... their capabilities, their usage in the real world, market share, how they are different, the features, customisation.... everthing. the next day was a workshop on installing and configuring a basic linux system. free ubuntu CDs were to be distributed. my class has 65 ppl. guess how many turned up? 4!!! yes, thats rite.. FOUR! unless ppl are made to do things, they won't voluntarily do anything... they'd rather go to the sutta (cigarette) corner, spend time there than attending the workshop and then goto their frenz place and pirate windows. this is the sad reality!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 20, 2007)

I am not with the idea of forcing OSS down the children's throat. They should have a good mix of learning about OS's. The IT department should try and make best use of available budget constraints to provide them variety of different OS's to understand computing rather than specific OS.
Another thing is having teachers who actually teach, not just explain just what's given in the books. It's not just linux that is taught in haphazard way. I'd like to know how many of you've had teachers who even taught anything in windows properly. I didn't have such teachers for sure.

As for students. Not much in blaming them. It's a human tendency to stay away from what doesn't interest you. On top of it most teachers remove the fun out of learning. No wonder that is what students do.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^ i agree wid mehul regarding the way and attitude of teachers.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 20, 2007)

Very good decision.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> the idea is to give students an insight into OSS/alternatives. almost all the cases i know haf refused to voluntarily get into OSS and use alternatives. their simple reasoning is this: arey yaar, why shud i spend time knowing about another OS when windows is there. i'll just make a copy of the installation CD from my fren!
> 
> if students are made to learn about OSS/alternatives from their school dayz then they won't give the kinda reply mentioned above when they become old enuff to choose.
> 
> take the case of my engineering colg. i'm from the electronics branch. 2 of us (the other being from the comp. science branch) organised a workshop on OSS/Linux/alternatives... their capabilities, their usage in the real world, market share, how they are different, the features, customisation.... everthing. the next day was a workshop on installing and configuring a basic linux system. free ubuntu CDs were to be distributed. my class has 65 ppl. guess how many turned up? 4!!! yes, thats rite.. FOUR! unless ppl are made to do things, they won't voluntarily do anything... they'd rather go to the sutta (cigarette) corner, spend time there than attending the workshop and then goto their frenz place and pirate windows. this is the sad reality!



Yes! Only it sounds too familiar to M$ strategy, what MS does with the power of money, here it is being done by the power of govt. 

If people do not want to move, why force them, let them realize for themselves that their act is wrong!

So wat is the big difference. AFAIK, the only looser here is still the same: Freedom of choice.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

forcing means forcing.if someone cannot be out of addiction,what u'll do?de-addiction.yes,ofcourse!
to elderly members-how do u get into this DOS,windows thing when PC usage started?-because the only option visible that time was windows.
ps:but i'm worried if congress come into power in next election-Linux adoption may be killed(Congress Leader is arguing like a M$ agent in USA law assembly! when GNU/Linux are going to be on all schools) 
times are changing and we dont want to stick with windows and microsoft.
and in kerala,there is an uproar from M$(m$ itself) supporters to reverse the policy.but kids talk about gpaint,tuxpaint and they are not worried about missing wi(n)dows.
btwn in kerala,they use a debian custom distro which is updated regularly when necessary like the way  edubuntu is.
infact RMS who visited CM changed the state to shift to Linux.
*space-kerala.org/
*support.space-kerala.org/wiki/index.php/Help_Desk

even the distro is available for download(forgot the link)
and FYI,many pvt schools uses windows along with Linux.


----------



## din (Sep 20, 2007)

May be it is not a good move, like forcing students, or it can be done like win-lin combination.

But the basic thing is, Govt can force schools to use Lin coz it does not cost much, at the same time if they are supposed to use win / ms office, the $$$ matters.

Second thing is - students are not going to learn very complicated things or internals of an OS. They are learning paint, office suit etc. So nothing matters, I mean whether its win or its lin, it does not matter. In open office or in MS office - you either use the *B* button to make a word bold or you just use ctrl+b - whether it is lin or its win - does not matter at all.

They are not going to learn .net or VB rt now, so Win is not essential. I mean as per the syllabus. When the syllabus changes and when win is needed, the schools will have to try win too. But for the time being, Lin is quite sufficient for their needs.

And now lin is much more user friendly, the start menu etc are similar and I do not think this will confuse the students when they have to use win at a later stage - if needed.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^ exactly, its jus giving them an insight of linux. jus basic knowledge required to operate an linux system.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a really good step.. I just hope it ll be implemented soon enough..


----------



## din (Sep 20, 2007)

@pathiks

It is implemeted in many schools already. MS tried their level best to fight against it, but didn't succeed yet.

My bro-in-law is workin as a Teacher in a high school, here in Kerala, he said all PCs (50 or 60 in his school) in the school are running on Debian now !!



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> just a simple note. When you say linux in schools, are you aware that the teachers install a server ....


No, every PC will have Debian, not just the borring telnet window, but it has desktop, all apps needed by the student - paint, office, all.



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Yep, I went to give some personality development sessions for the students in an institute, where RHCE is being taught, its an exam center as well. I was there for like 10- 15 days, during my stay I asked students who Linus Torvalds was ....


I am not sure from which state you are, but if you ask  similar questions to a student who is 10 or 12 yrs in Kerala, they will surely give you answer. I am telling this from my experience. At present the syllabus contains more details on open source, its founders etc - even at lower levels.

And mainly these should come as general knowledge ! When I joined IBM 7 yr back, I heard of the name Linus, but not RMS. We got more info from sites, teachers and other friends, I mean about the open source movement and their leaders. 

Once the movement is fully rolled out in schools, students will be more aware of things happening around the world. And they will know MS is not the only thing in the world and there are laternatives


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 20, 2007)

@din

I am from Delhi. As for the information availabillity naturally FOSS has changed very much since 2000 and comeon if pple from school know abt it, engg students doing RHCE should also know it. but they weredoing it just becoz they had to and the teachers were teaching them VI and commands. Its like teaching the monad powershell to a person who does not know wat C: means.

@ praka



> forcing means forcing, forcing means forcing.if someone cannot be out of addiction,what u'll do?de-addiction.yes,ofcourse!



First of all, using an OS is not addiction! If you think that it is, than you are equally addicted to Linux. Which makes your stand for freedom sound nothing more than self righteous blabbering. One who himself is addicted can not claim to cure other.



> times are changing and we dont want to stick with windows and microsoft.



We, now wait a minute, who else gave you the right to speak on his part. Again this is the self righteous attitude of Linux bigots which is going to ruin the entire concept of freedom to choose and use the software you want. 

See I am just saying that freedom can not be forced down the neck of people, unfortunately this is wat Kerala govt is trying to do.

if you want to use Linux, cool why impose it on others just like MS tries to impose it on you by FUD. Isnt this like countering FUD with state power.


----------



## din (Sep 20, 2007)

First - You are right. Lot of people do RHCE for the sake of doing that ! They heard an RHCE can earn lot of $$, so they join. And some do college projects in Lin or related stuff just coz they think it will add something in their resume ! Unless we know what we are doing and we love what we are doing, its all useless.

And yes, Teachers matters. If they are not used to Lin, its not easy. But in Kerala they started giving proper training to the teachers. Of course it will take some time. Hope they make students friendly to Lin.

Another thing in Kerala (apart from the $$$), the ruling party support Opensource / Lin a lot. They are against monopoly, big companies etc ! Thats the reason they are doing like this (I am not justifying what they are doing, I was explaining why they are doing it). As prakash mentioned, after 2-3 yrs, the other party will come in power and MS will be back in schools, no doubt in that !


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> And the arch stupid Turbo C++ compiler as well.


ditto


----------



## praka123 (Sep 21, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> @ praka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How can you call some one a zealot?
I am not restricted to GNU/Linux itself and when it comes to make alternate os's known to people some needs to be "de-addicted" or "unlearn" what they are injected for this many years.and the term i used "we" hence stands for ppl who agrees with me.

Freedom?Why do Microsoft wants you to upgrade to latest version?sure it will after few months.why do we have GPLv3 here?to counter attack and hence protect OSS.(if u know)

and its a wrong concept that people henceforth use only one single os for their entire life.only think is what kerala government does is simply great and except from some FUD from manorama newspaper and M$ India everything is right over here.Linux adoption from school itself means the student will learn both *NIX and Windows sidebyside.windows?they will be forced in everywhere to use windows!that's how they learn.
Now luring programming interested kids to .net and M$ technologies in small classes itself makes biggest win bigots to say with.
Let then know what GUI programming in gtk+2 or qt4 and be familier with gcc.rather than ancient "turbo c" compiler.
with Linux esp a friendly debian derivative which is updated for new h/w support too is a very good job.
we need to remove this bug#1 infection from India
*launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
below is a nice read :


> First of all, we all know the true nature of Microsoft. Only the most novice of computer users and the most diehard of Microsoft fans would not, or choose not to know or believe the truth about this giant monopoly of doom. So, since the vast majority already knows what's bad about Microsoft products (ie viruses, major show stopping bugs, etc), then it only stands to reason that we don't need to be out in the town hall 24/7/365 screaming about the obvious. That'd be like walking down main street shouting "The sky is blue!", all day, every day. Now I'm not saying we shouldn't call out Microsoft when they start trying to do something illegal or unethical, and I'm not saying we shouldn't continue the fight against them. If anything, we should ramp up our efforts. However, when doing so we need to keep the noise to signal ratio to a respectable level. Especially in front of people who might be won to Linux.


*Promoting Linux by Silencing Microsoft*
^am gonna follow this way.silence


----------



## vaithy (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello,

although the Supreme Court has ruled that ,"State can formulate the policies for their own citizen" what many of members here missing are a important question, whether software freedom can be achieved by force?

For years Microsoft, with its money power ,used unethical means to dominate the software industry by destroying rivals,stealing,bribing congress members,senators,legislators, judiciary, using voilence, bribery every thing in the law books, and away with some minor punishment..FOSS is mainly such contributions  from MS empire..
'We are doing what MS is doing in other parts ' is not going to be correct answer.. 
The best course open to the Govt is use both windows and Linux in the curriculum.
Now I have purchased a AMD X2-Compaq presario-V 3425 which is coming with preinstalled with vista. I managed to install Ubuntu, pclinux OS, and Granular Linux,(still some space left for some additional distro). I am showing it to my office employees ,friends etc..almost all of them impress with beryl effects ,and oo packages doing office work, where as Vista get poor review...
My point here is modern day linux has more maturity than windows,and this can be demonstrated by side by side comparision...So let windows be there..We will use windows to kill windows..

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 21, 2007)

> How can you call some one a zealot?


Fanboyism, We have some on this forum too, for Windows, OSX and Linux too.



> I am not restricted to GNU/Linux itself and when it comes to make alternate os's known to people some needs to be "de-addicted" or "unlearn" what they are injected for this many years.and the term i used "we" hence stands for ppl who agrees with me.



Exactly, people who agree with you. Not every in the world might agree with you. Heck not everyone in Kerala might agree with you. Unfortunatly, this is wat Kerala govt is doing. They are trying to force linux down the throat of people and this is what I think is wrong. If someone wants to learn it, fine, why make someone who wants to go the other way, go your way. This is democracy, not communism. Unfortunatly the commie govt in Kerala thinks that wat they think is correct. But why do they forget that ppl have brains and they want choice. If we did not want choice we wud have accepted everything from spyware of govt to DRM but no, we know that they kill choice and they are bad. Heck we wud still be British if it was not about choice.

As for addiction etc. Seriously u think all the ppl who are being forced to study linux here are fanboys of other OSs. Come on they are just school kids. Some might not even know wat is difference in HW and SW.



> only think is what kerala government does is simply great



That is the bone of contention is it not. Imagine if next kerala govt comes and scraps linux and brings OSX or as u said brings windows. Than it would not be a good move. Even than I wud be angry coz the problem is not Linux or Windows. The problem is the murder of wat the entire FOSS community stands for  - Freedom of Choice.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

i agree wid some points and don't wid some others. windows and linux should be taught side by side. students should haf a knowhow of both. however, before implementing this move the Govt. should take steps to see that the teachers are well educated in the field of both. the course should not be obsolete, as in teachers telling students that linux is only about CLI. instead they should teach them that CLI is the most powerful component of linux. they should tell them about beryl/compiz. show them everything in linux widout a biased of uninformed nature. only then this will succeed.

most of the ppl today haf computerz at home and only a countable number go in for linux at home. so the students hafing windows at home has a very high chance. if they are taught about outdated linux - no eyecandy, poor driver support (as in the PCs at school not hafing audio etc. due to older version of distro etc.), teaching only CLI and nothing else will actually harm this initiative as ppl will obviously tend to compare the obsolete version/uninformed teaching wid windows at their home.


----------



## din (Sep 21, 2007)

I also agree with the point - Forcing is never a good thing. Let it may be Lin / Win / Mac or whatever.

But many users here pointed teachers show only CLI and students may get borred of it. That is NOT true. As per the syllabus in Kerala state, they are learning basic things which a desktop user should know. *They are not learning CLI at all* (when it was win 2-3 yrs back, they were not learning DOS either). Main things are - Graphic softwares (including GIMP), Office suits, HTML, Some basic programming / logic stuff. And nothing else (information form my bro-in-law whos a high school teacher in Kerala - physics / IT). 

Of course people can argue students wil miss the beuty of CLI. But IT came to the syllabus in Kerala schools 2-3 yrs back only, so they may change the syllabus to include more in the future.

So at present they will not miss the eyecandy at all. But they will sure miss the MS stuff - for the time being.

Another thing, is its just like a political revenge !!! 2-3 yrs back, Govt was of other party and they promoted only MS and nothing else in Kerala. Opensource movement people contacted the Govt / Acadameic people, but they never care and all were using MS products. Now it just got reversed as people in power changed !! Of course, both attitudes are not good, I was just explaining how it happened.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> But many users here pointed teachers show only CLI and students may get borred of it. That is NOT true. As per the syllabus in Kerala state, they are learning basic things which a desktop user should know. *They are not learning CLI at all* (when it was win 2-3 yrs back, they were not learning DOS either). Main things are - Graphic softwares (including GIMP), Office suits, HTML, Some basic programming / logic stuff. And nothing else (information form my bro-in-law whos a high school teacher in Kerala - physics / IT).


then i think this initiative is fair enuff. coz here linux is used only as a base OS about which nobody is bothered. they are not teaching linux, they are teaching the use of computer and some apps. so it doesn't matter whether they use windows or linux. the apps here are imp. not the OS. so it makes sense to shift to linux and save $$$.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^ What! They are not teaching the CLI, this proves it. The people who make the curriculum do not have only one thing, brains .

But if its the apps they are teaching, why force the move to linux, most of the software is cross platform. Mobilization of resources to ensure that GIMP and the other stuff runs, when it can easily run on what they have presently seems crazy.  Why move to Linux when you do not want to teach it? And why force the move on everyone!

Huf well, the Kerala govt is communist. The communists have always thought to have a divine monopoly over what is good and what is right. But then the divine monopoly is an irony in itself considering that communists do not think that there is something like Divine or divinity.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Why move to Linux when you do not want to teach it? And why force the move on everyone!


to cut down the cost incurred in purchasing windows!


----------



## faraaz (Sep 21, 2007)

Screw it...force the students to learn Linux. The average Joe Blogs doesn't care what he uses as long as he can get his work done. My mom uses email and chatting to stay in touch with me. She doesn't care if its Firefox on Windows or Firefox on Ubuntu...

I think this is a great idea. All you fanboys can just suck it! haha!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 21, 2007)

it is completely wrong to associate communism with FOSS.this is software freedom what RMS & co proposing.we must acknowledge his fight against the devil(microsoft) like ppl throwing stones at Jamra while in Mecca.

I hope all the pcs transferred to Linux+oss softwares,it saves money,ppl learns community support and the basic of FOSS ideology.above all a superior Operating system with Linux.
earlier it was pc=windows was the condition.and hence M$ became the monopoly os maker and creates fanboys who says familiar is easy!
Now this is the time gov must change the policy to enforce Free Software in India.good job!
wrong,wrong -the guy is completely addicted to M$FT and windows!.
I hope he read Linux is NOT Windows article,@kumarmohit must read this!
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## din (Sep 21, 2007)

@kumarmohit

Your point about forcing is correct, however

1. The syllabus is IT and not Linux, I mean Linux is not included in the syllabus and students are not going to learn anything about Linux right now. By the IT in school, they are giving just an introduction to computers and related stuff. 

2. This is going to change as they are going to revise the syllabus and curriculm. They are planning to include more open source things within 3 years (you can see the link from thread starting part). So teaching Lin, CLI everything may come to Syllabus, but not right now.

3. Introducing things in openourse OS - cut down the cost, OS does not matter much, and may be Govt against MS - political reasons.

4. Two-three yrs back, everything was in Windows in schools. At that time Windows was not included in curriculum either. I mean no DOS, nothing speficic to win. Only the graphic tools, office suits, etc. So that part hasn't changed at all.

5. There are people from different political beliefs here. So please refrain from making comments on politics ! Please stick on to the topic.

6. I am curious about other states. I know CBSE / ICSE etc schools teach computers more, may be more programming etc. But any other state syllabus, they included IT as a main subject ? if so, what are all things they teach in classes 8,9 and 10. This is just to compare, as I do not know how things in other states. If anyone has some information, please share here.


----------



## amitsurana (Sep 21, 2007)

Its like you "force" kids to "learn" and "memorize" the *free software*. 

I don' agree to this move. 
I believe awareness must be created but as subject its not gud... 

I don think the prof or teacher who will take up this subject will be a openSource technoloy user......


----------



## din (Sep 21, 2007)

@amitsurana

Please go through the posts above. Theres nothing like forcing as per the syllabus.

The graphics tools, browser, html, office suits - everything is same in Win and in Lin. So the OS has no importance at all.


----------



## amitsurana (Sep 21, 2007)

@above 

So then wat s the use of calling it an free software subject thingy if u wanna teach HTML, graphic tools, etc....


----------



## din (Sep 21, 2007)

They are learning

Open office (writer, calc, impress etc), GIMP, Xpaint (or the paint tool in Lin), HTML editor in Lin, Browsers - All are open source.

Just coz they are not learning about Linux does not mean that they are not learning opensource things. Yes, all these will work in Win but

Win OS = Rs.3500 or high per PC

Lin OS = Rs 30 or less (CD cost) and it is for all PCs

Simple isn't it ? (This is not the only reason too)

This is just a beginning. They may introduce CLI or more about Linux etc, but not right now. Of course, you know how sloe the Govt changes syllabus etc.

PS : Please do not think I am supporting Govt forcing sudents. I am not in favor of that. I was just explaining why OS does not matter in this case. And as per the syllabus we can't tell it is forcing too. Thats the point I wanted to tell.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 21, 2007)

^but they are asking why do we left windows afterall windows is everything! we need to pay/pirate windows to help IT industry growing//sarcasm


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 21, 2007)

> it is completely wrong to associate communism with FOSS.this is software freedom what RMS & co proposing.we must acknowledge his fight against the devil(microsoft) like ppl throwing stones at Jamra while in Mecca.



heaven forbid me, attaching communism is to linux is a shame infact its ms who is more like commie. coz just like communits they beleieve in total control over everything. Linux is all abut democracy and freedom. Its just by chance that Linux is being implemented by commies.

@infra -





> to cut down the cost incurred in purchasing windows!


@praka 





> I hope all the pcs transferred to Linux+oss softwares,it saves money,ppl learns community support and the basic of FOSS ideology.above all a superior Operating system with Linux.



Would movement return the money already spent, No. Then why not just use Linux on new systems where money is not yet spent to buy windows. Why move all and waste public money on movement process. Even if Linux is free, movement is going to cost is it not.

30 Rs + the money they have to pay to those who should install and maintain the system They spent 3500 to buy windows and sy 500bucks for installation etc. Now they spend 500 more(leave the CD out). Why? We are the people who paid tax. Are they not responsible to us.



> I hope he read Linux is NOT Windows article,@kumarmohit must read this!
> *linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm



Thanks for the link, just FYI I am also related to  a particular FOSS project called ReactOS. So I know abt the difference. Please keep evangelization aside for a moment.



> but they are asking why do we left windows afterall windows is everything! we need to pay/pirate windows to help IT industry growing//sarcasm



Why do you think in extremes, like a sith lord, if you are not with me, you are my enemy. I am not against Linux but I am more with Freedom of choice and govt accountability. It is the tax money they are wasting in moving the systems to linux, when the same FOSS solutions are available for all other platforms.

I will again make my points clear:

1. The act of government forcing Linux down the throat is wrong. Linux and Foss are about choice, not monopoly and that too forced.

2. If you do not want to teach linux at this point, why waste public money on moving the systems when the same new FOSS solutions are available on all presently used platforms. Just make sure that all the new systems come with linux. We do not have money to waste like this.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 21, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, just FYI I am also related to  a particular FOSS project called ReactOS. So I know abt the difference. Please keep evangelization aside for a moment.


 What/How are you contributing?


----------



## din (Sep 21, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> 1. The act of government forcing Linux down the throat is wrong. Linux and Foss are about choice, not monopoly and that too forced.



OK, I got where you are confused

1. Govt is not forcing schools or students NOT to buy Windows. If the schools has money, there is no problem, they can buy. Thats it. Now, the present scenario. The huge majority of the PCs which were running on Win 2-3 yrs back - were all pirated !! I am not saying 100%, but a huge majority. The schools ask for quotes and local computer shop people get the PCs and you know it very well - how many will have Genuine Win. And not all schools bought all PCs. They are still buying it, so it is not like all PCs are there alreay, only OS is new. Not like that.

Practical test (final IT exam) will be on Lin platform. thats the main thing. And as I mentioned before, it does not matter much. Coz the apps matter not OS.



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> 2. If you do not want to teach linux at this point, why waste public money on moving the systems when the same new FOSS solutions are available on all presently used platforms. Just make sure that all the new systems come with linux. We do not have money to waste like this.



First, as I mentioned before, it is not really a shift from Rs.3500 waste to Rs.30 ! Its just a shift from piracy to Lin 

Regarding open source. As you very well know opensource is not just Linux operating system. The apps are open source too. They are learning opensource apps and not learning Lin -  does not mean that theres no movement. 

See, the Govt introduced the IT in curriculum just 3 yrs (If I remember corectly) back only. And all these people (ministers, top officials etc) do not know much on this, NGOs, ILUG people, various orgranizations etc help Govt to make it a success. So it will take some time to modify the present syllabus, add more etc. 

And it is never a waste. If we can't complete a big task in a single day - does not mean that that day is wasted. Its a good beginning and sure it wil ltake time.

If Govt need a 50-50 for Lin n Win, they will have to spend a lot of $$$ for schools for buying Win. So schools also will be happy now !

One more thing - Whats so wrong in teaching the apps alone ? Should we force all students to learn internals of Linux or CLI ? 100 % of the students will go to computer field after the school days ? I do not think so. But on the other hand, majority of these students will be using computers in various fields. May be for office work, may be for internet, graphics or something. So evenif they are not learning everything about Linux in school, its a good thing they learn how to use the apps.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

@kumarmohit
and you know how frequently the school PCs are upgraded or get new ones! so keeping the current ones as it is and getting linux wid new PCs may take a long long and long time. as din said, most of the windows installation (yes, even in my school) are pirated. so i think its a good move.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @kumarmohit
> and you know how frequently the school PCs are upgraded or get new ones! so keeping the current ones as it is and getting linux wid new PCs may take a long long and long time. as din said, most of the windows installation (yes, even in my school) are pirated. so i think its a good move.


Very true...
Piracy is got into the roots
All my system in my college are running pirated windows
when i asked my teacher about this she said "_Do we need to pay for software also?_"


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 22, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> What/How are you contributing?



By publicising the product., its not that only people who know programming can contribute. If I remember correctly I was one of the first persons who brot the attention of this forum and digit to reactos.

@ Rest of All:

If it is coz z the windows  or watever they use is pirated, than I am totally with it. After all it is implementation of law against piracy.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 22, 2007)

Going a bit OT from this discussion. I happened to have a look at my sister's computer book. I was surprised to even see the mention of linux and solaris within Operating Systems. They've even mentioned linux as a GUI OS. Even the word GPL has found a mention. There's also a mention of KDE as a GUI, but not of GNOME or others though. Still, quite a big thing of mentioning even this much to students of BBI. And much better than what it was at out time. Our professor had told us that "Windows NT is the best server OS created so far."


----------

